# Star Wars: Force Unleashed (Sept 16, 2008)



## Vince (Jul 26, 2008)

New HD trailer:

Gametrailers.com - Star Wars: Force Unleashed - Launch Trailer HD


If the game's half as good as the trailer, I'm sold.


----------



## Mr. S (Jul 27, 2008)

Holy..  that looks shit hot, Star Wars games ftw


----------



## Uber Mega (Jul 27, 2008)

*excited*


----------



## philkilla (Jul 27, 2008)

Word

EDIT: There are supposedly some toys coming out to support this game, and one of them is Darth Vader with some serious battle damage...

Should be exciting.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jul 27, 2008)

This game looks pretty awesome. Though, out of the few Star Wars games that are good, a lot of them aren't that great. I wish Lucas Arts would make more games like Full Throttle, and The Day of the Tentacle.


----------



## Naren (Jul 27, 2008)

Star Wars games are usually pretty good and this one looks rather promising. I've been looking forward to this one and I'm glad they finally set a release date.


----------



## st2012 (Jul 27, 2008)

Mr. S said:


> Holy..  that looks shit hot, Star Wars games ftw


----------



## Vince (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm going to agree with Naren, the last 5-10 years we've seen some great SW games. Especially considering the KOTOR and Jedi Knight series, and this game looks to be a blend of the two styles.


----------



## Celiak (Jul 27, 2008)

Damn that looks amazing, too bad they can't make movies like that anymore.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 5, 2008)

You know the thing that irks me about this, is the unbelievable amount of power this guy displays in the trailer. I mean, come on; bringing down a star destroyer? No one in the SW movies has ever displayed anything like that. Floating mid-air and blowing out Force blasts? 

It's cool visually, but it just seems a bit odd to me continuum-wise.


----------



## philkilla (Aug 5, 2008)

They'll probably just kill him off in the end.


----------



## Naren (Aug 5, 2008)

Jeff said:


> You know the thing that irks me about this, is the unbelievable amount of power this guy displays in the trailer. I mean, come on; bringing down a star destroyer? No one in the SW movies has ever displayed anything like that. Floating mid-air and blowing out Force blasts?
> 
> It's cool visually, but it just seems a bit odd to me continuum-wise.



And probably it will kill the main character. In the movies (and novels, my friends told me), someone who uses those powers gets old quickly (like in Revenge of the Sith) and it saps their energy and strength (like in Revenge of the Sith and Return of the Jedi).

So that's probably how they'll get rid of his character by the end of the game. The overuse of the force kills him or just totally turns him into a withered husk of a man. Mwahahahahahhaa.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 6, 2008)

This looks great! Might have to check it out...


----------



## Jeff (Aug 6, 2008)

Naren said:


> And probably it will kill the main character. In the movies (and novels, my friends told me), someone who uses those powers gets old quickly (like in Revenge of the Sith) and it saps their energy and strength (like in Revenge of the Sith and Return of the Jedi).
> 
> So that's probably how they'll get rid of his character by the end of the game. The overuse of the force kills him or just totally turns him into a withered husk of a man. Mwahahahahahhaa.



From what I understand is only excessive use of darkside powers causes rapid degradation. Light or neutral powers do not. So neither of those would be a problem for the character's longevity. 

Had he used force lightening a lot, it would though.


----------



## OrsusMetal (Aug 6, 2008)

Jeff said:


> From what I understand is only excessive use of darkside powers causes rapid degradation. Light or neutral powers do not. So neither of those would be a problem for the character's longevity.
> 
> Had he used force lightening a lot, it would though.


 
He's in the Soul Caliber 4 game, as most of you already know. But in the game one of his attacks is that force lightning that you mention above. So I could see him withering away by the end of the game.


----------



## Naren (Aug 6, 2008)

Jeff said:


> From what I understand is only excessive use of darkside powers causes rapid degradation. Light or neutral powers do not. So neither of those would be a problem for the character's longevity.
> 
> Had he used force lightening a lot, it would though.



Yes. But it IS darkside powers, since he's the apprentice of a Sith lord. And, if you watch any of the preview videos, one of his main powers is force lightening.


----------



## Vince (Aug 6, 2008)

Force lightening would be cool Naren. I'd force lighten my weight, force lighten my living room (fuck you SRP), force lighten my car (fuck you Exxon), hell I'd even be for force thicken too while we're at it. Sitting on a bench in the mall while force thickening every girl's boobs as they walk by would be awesome. 

It's a shame jedi either want to save people or kill them & rule them. None of them ever think about fun shit, or music, or sex... then after thousands of years one of them actually has sex, and then it's just like when Catholics have sex, he burns in a pit of lava.


----------



## JBroll (Aug 6, 2008)

Thank fuck the Catholics can't shoot lightening out of their hands, huh?

Jeff


----------



## Vince (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## arktan (Aug 7, 2008)

^^ WIN. 

and scary


----------



## Blind Faith (Aug 8, 2008)

Damn! It looks like it wont be coming out for computer and i just bought a new computer


----------



## TonalArchitect (Aug 18, 2008)

JBroll said:


> Thank fuck the Catholics can't shoot lightening out of their hands, huh?
> 
> Jeff





Damn though, this game looks pretty good.


----------



## st2012 (Aug 19, 2008)

Supposed to be an XBL demo out this Thursday or Friday. I'm looking forward to checking it out


----------



## petereanima (Aug 19, 2008)

i am already waiting for this for ages...i will buy this for the WII as there were many reports recently how perfect the controlling in the wii version is and so on.

The wii-mote is now the ultimate power in the universe. I suggest we use it.


----------



## Alpo (Aug 21, 2008)

The demo is up on the PAL PSN right now. Can't wait to try it!


----------



## Vegetta (Aug 21, 2008)

Looks pretty good

Cant wait for the KOTOR mmo


----------



## st2012 (Aug 23, 2008)

Demo was a blast but seemed a bit on the easy side. I guess it being one of the first levels in the game it may not be a good representation of later levels. I'm pretty excited now.


----------



## Battousai (Aug 23, 2008)

will this be released to PC eventually?


----------



## TomAwesome (Aug 23, 2008)

The demo was pretty fun! I enjoyed it greatly.


----------



## Naren (Aug 24, 2008)

I've been planning on buying this game since I saw the first preview. I just tried the demo out yesterday and it was pretty sweet. As to a remark someone else made, obviously they aren't going to put one of the harder levels in a demo. They usually just put the very first level in. It was everything I expected it to be and more. And, as the game progresses, you get a lot more new abilities, which I'm looking forward to. Will definitely be getting this next month.


----------



## VA-Exception (Aug 26, 2008)

The demo was immense! i was worried about the balance in how much power the player got but your health goes down in a shot if your not careful...definitely buying this as soon as its released but it doesn't come out till 3 days after you guys, here in the u.k


----------



## st2012 (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeah, if nothing else I plan on getting it just because some of the levels/locations look so sweet.


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 16, 2008)

Just bumping this one up because it's launch day in the US!  I set aside money for this when I first saw the thread, anyone else grabbing a copy today?  If he was able to throw a Tie-Fighter in the demo, I'm looking forward to seeing how powerful he really becomes later on.


----------



## Naren (Sep 16, 2008)

I just got an e-mail saying that my copy of this game just got shipped today.  Should be at my house within about a week.


----------



## Christopher (Sep 16, 2008)

Is there a PC version? I couldn't find one.


----------



## Randy (Sep 16, 2008)

Been playing the PSP version of the last 24 hours and it kicks total ass. The mode where you get to play classic movie battles, but "unleashed" is friggin' brutal.


----------



## Vince (Sep 16, 2008)

that sounds like fun, I hope that mode is in the 360/PS3 version of the game too. I know we're not getting the Wii duel mode, which kinda blows.


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 16, 2008)

I took it home and played on my lunch break... the first map is hilarious!


----------



## DDDorian (Sep 17, 2008)

Vince said:


> that sounds like fun, I hope that mode is in the 360/PS3 version of the game too. I know we're not getting the Wii duel mode, which kinda blows.



From what I've read:

*360/PS3 versions are based on the same high-tech engine and are more-or-less the same game

*PS2/PSP/Wii versions are based on a more low-tech engine and feature a different story - PS2 is the basic game, PSP gets "historic duels" that let you replay key scenes from Star Wars history as well as four-player ad-hoc multiplayer and the Wii version gets a slightly updated graphics engine, five more levels and motion-based controls, as well as the two-player duel mode


----------



## Zepp88 (Sep 17, 2008)

So, who's played the Wii version? Is it any good?


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Sep 19, 2008)

I played the demo. It was pretty fun. The game is getting really mediocre reviews though...


----------



## Naren (Sep 19, 2008)

The critic scores for the Xbox 360/PS3 version are usually around 7.5, but the user scores are more like 8.5. The DS version has been getting the lowest scores out of all the versions (usually around 5.0 or 5.5), followed next by the Wii version. The PS2 scores are kinda so-so, but better than the DS and Wii ones and the PSP scores are higher, but not great. The Xbox 360 and PS3 versions (which are basically the same) are getting the best scores, both from critics and users alike.

I bought the 360 version. I'm not discouraged by the reviews, since they look pretty decent actually.


----------



## Zepp88 (Sep 19, 2008)

Hrm...not sure if I should bother with it. Maybe it'll be a rental..


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 19, 2008)

My bassist got it on the PS3 and said I could borrow it when he's done with it, so I'll probably do that. I saw him playing a little earlier tonight, and it looked fairly fun.


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 19, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Hrm...not sure if I should bother with it. Maybe it'll be a rental..



It's definitely a fun game but you might be better off renting it. I've just about beaten the game (


Spoiler



I'm on the Death Star level now, don't know if that's a spoiler or not... 


) and managed to find just about all the jedi holocrons. You could probably pull that off just playing it after work at night for less than a week. 



Spoiler



I guess I'm not "totally" done as you can go through it again with all your force powers and on an even harder skill level than the third one, but still....


----------



## lailer75 (Sep 19, 2008)

i read on xbox forums some guy beat it on sith lord in 4 1/2 hours.


----------



## DDDorian (Sep 21, 2008)

I've played both the 360 and Wii versions, a quick rundown:

360 - looks quite impressive, camera/targeting is absolutely horrid, game is about five hours long, bosses are cheap/frustrating, not much replay value

Wii - looks better than the PS2 version but not by much, camera/targeting is better than the 360 version but still pretty bad, motion controls are accurate and responsive but if you don't enjoy constant waggle you'll get tired of them pretty quick. Tons more unloackable costumes than the 360/PS3 version, and the two-player "duel mode" lets you create dream-match fights between roughly 30 characters from Star Wars history.

I'm not a Star Wars fan in the slightest so it stands to reason that I didn't think much of these games. Think Devil May Cry 4 with all the finesse suck out and replaced by tossing red barrels around. Probably worth checking out if you only have a Wii, but if you have a 360/PS3 then you can do much better.


----------



## Vince (Sep 21, 2008)

Beat the game tonight. Yeah it was a fast game. Roughly 8 hours or so for me. It was like if Ninja Gaiden ended on level 9 instead of 15. The game felt rushed in many ways too. I think too much was made of them trying to get all these physics engines to run together and they forgot to make a cohesive game. The action feels disjointed at times and sometimes is unnecessarily cheap, and this is coming from a Ninja Gaiden veteran who doesn't find those games cheap at all.

There are plot holes, there are leaps of faith, and there's just downright ridiculousness...


Spoiler



floating in space and not getting torn apart by the vacuum of space? come on! twice!!.



Having said that, I actually think the game is quite fun and has a nice storyline. I kinda wish for more character development, but what is there is solid. The action near the end of the game is outstanding and the final battles are definitely epic.


Spoiler



Vader really gets the shit kicked out of him, doesn't he? Damn!!



The only last comment I'll make is this... This character, Starkiller, was a great character and a great jedi. He's easily more fun to follow and a much better character than Anakin in the prequels. He's much tougher and strong-willed than Luke in the old movies. It feels strange that Lucas never had such a strong character protagonist like this in the feature films.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 22, 2008)

Im going to rent this then, i was actually super excited, it really sucks when games that look great end up sucking.


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 22, 2008)

Vince said:


> There are plot holes, there are leaps of faith, and there's just downright ridiculousness...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



To be fair, it is a game where you have "force powers" such as shooting lightning from your fingertips and being able to bring down something as ridiculous in size as a star destroyer using only your mind, so I'd say it's pretty into the fantasy realm already, right?


----------



## auxioluck (Sep 22, 2008)

I am hooked on this game. WAY fun.


----------



## Naren (Sep 23, 2008)

This game just came in the mail yesterday. So far, I've played a little over half of the way through. The storyline is probably the best Star Wars storyline in a really long time. The gameplay would be great if the targetting system wasn't so shitty and the cameras weren't so psycho. It's also annoying how I killed off tons and tons and tons of guys in this area, bosses and stuff, had perfect health, was just about to beat the last guy, then got knocked down and continuously attacked so that I couldn't get back up and just died... 

I'll probably beat the game today.


----------



## rvoteary (Sep 27, 2008)

I bought this on wednesday. It's way too short but its soo fun


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 29, 2008)

rvoteary said:


> I bought this on wednesday. It's way too short but its soo fun



Yeah that's pretty much how I felt. I thought it was really fun to play but was almost disappointed how short it was and that you have all the force powers (albeit not to the third power level yet) by the 5th stage or so.  I was hoping maybe they'd have a bunch of cool force powers that you could get later on in the game or something.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm having a blast on this game, really enjoying it, and I'll just replay it when done. It's a lot of fun


----------



## Weirdbeard (Sep 30, 2008)

Ya, it is very easy.... I put about 8 hours into it since I got it (Wii) and am about to beat it for the 2nd time. It is extremly easy, but still really fun. The duel mode is pretty cool too. It it had online capabilities it would be MUCH better though. Kinda crappy that it isn't...


----------



## lailer75 (Sep 30, 2008)

sweet
http://kotaku.com/5056648/new-campaign-characters-coming-to-the-force-unleashed


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Sep 30, 2008)

If you beat it an unlock everything, when you start over, will you have all the unlocked powers and such? I just beat it last night. It was a sweet game. I would give it another run through if I could keep everything unlocked.


----------



## jymellis (Oct 2, 2008)

got it yesterday. wish there was a way to toggle through selected targets for force attacks.


----------

